# Having problems cleaning Fluval FX5, water gushing all over the place. Please help?



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi there. 

Hope i can get some help understanding what im doing wrong. I am in a supreme need of a good cleaning of my FX5. I did it once before with no problem. This time I had made problems. I turned off all my power and turned the inlet and outlet valves to the closed positions which should stop the water in the hoses and then I would be ok to disconnect but not this time. I had water pooring out of both hoses but even stranger I had water gushing up out of the top of the canister outlet hole where the hose attaches. All over the inside of my aquarium stand down to the floor and nothing I could do. At this point all I have been able to do is close it all back up and just not turn it on right now. I have my fluval 306 running as well as my two 1400 gph wave makers keeking the water circulating. 

I have no idea what to do. I just need to get this FX5 out and cleaned and take out the floor of my stand and get a carpet cleaner to the carpet under there as it was just soaked in dirty fish water. Then get the FX5 back in annd running. 

Is there anyone that jas heard of this problem before and/or know how to fix it? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

one or more of the valve must be still open? that's the only way the water can still be gushing out of one side of the hose. I have never heard of these valves missing up especially if its newer! I accidentally took hose off one time without turning valve...LOL water gushing everywhere! if you cant seem to get hoses off without water gushing (try turning valve both ways) you can take hoses out of tank first, then remove! 

I never heard of this problem any chance you turned valve only part way? or opposite way? they can be very stiff when new!

Good luck keep me updated to bad I'm so far away or I would come over and give you a hand!!
hopefully you can get back up and running for now you dont want to lose all that good bacteria!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been starting to dislike my FX5 lately.Last night I cleaned it and it wouldn't work afterwards.I took it apart and cleaned the propeller. Then checked the hoses and everything seemed fine.Now it seems as if it's flowing slower.Sorry to hear about yours.Ive done what Mrbob mentioned but not what you had happen.Seems strange.


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thx Mrbob. I still don't understand though how with everything turned off, this includes the pump, how water has any pressure to be pushed up and out of the top of the canister through the openings from where the hose was taken off. 

I'm going to try again after work tonight. I have another idea to try although I shouldn't have to do it this way as when I turn the valves off they should stay off. 

My plan is to lift the hoses out of the tank. Hook up my hose to the tap and the bottom of the FX5 and force out all the water from the canister. Then disconnect everything and open her up and see if I can find where the problem lies. 

Wish me luck


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry to here about yours to Vman. Hopefully you can get yours up and running properly. Ive nothing but great things about Fluval so don't know why this is all happening to both of our units.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Make sure that you let it sit for a second after you turn off the power, then make sure you totally have closed off the hoses connection and lift slowly. 

VMAN =-== Do you have the micro padding in your fx5 or any dense amount of carbon? I find that the water flow slows down a lot with too much micro filtration and when I pack the carbon too tightly in the pouches.


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thx donjaun_corn.

Maybe I did go to quick. I will try that tonight and hope that is all it was. I appreciate your insight.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree worth another try turn it off and wait a minute so all the siphon stops. Also make sure those shut off valves are in the closed position youll hear and feal the click


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thx dino.


I will give it a shot. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think draining the filter via the bottom drain will aliviate the water gushing out when the hoses are removed.
you will need to move the tank and stand to clean up andy water under the stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Even with the pump off, since the filter is below the tank, the hydraulic pressure will continue to force water in the canister if you have one line partially open. This is one of the inherent weaknesses of the FX5 setup. The way the valves work, when you shut them off, the water can be at the very top of the inlet/outlet. Not other filter does this. I have an FX5 and I dread cleaning it. My Eheims and Renas are so much easier. Try opening and closing the taps a few times to clear any debris blocking it open and put some old cloths around the filter before you try it again tonight.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I just put a tea towel around it when I pop the hoses off. As long as you close the valves it should only be a small amount if water that comes out


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Good to know 2wheelsx2 and thx. Hope I have better luck tonight. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Shift

Yeah the first time I did the clean I had no problems. This time the water coming from both the hose and the canister were to powerful for even a towel to stop it. It was like a waterfall. It was insane and stressful. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Can you not take the filter with the hoses out of the tank to clean it up. If the intake/outlet are out of the tank it should not leak too much, isn't it?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

*Having problems cleaning Fluval FX5, water gushing all over the place. Pleas...*

Are you valves broken?

Take the top parts out of the water and check them out. Something my be faulty inside the ball Valve


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Got her working. Thanks for all the quick responses and help. Its really appreciated.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

How did you end up getting it to work?


----------



## lancergtsguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Repeated the same steps but following the advice from everyone. So double checked the valves were by making sure I heard and felt the click. Waited extra time before thinking of taking off the connections and I also decided to be 100% sure there was no water in there by attaching my water changer hose to the tap and the filter and force all the water out of the filter before disconnecting the in and out connections.


----------

